# Vizsla Owners Hertfordshire, UK?



## JasonandRanj (Feb 9, 2014)

Hello there

My wife and I have spent the last 3 years researching dog breeds in preparation for bringing a puppy into our family towards the end of 2014. We previously had a male black lab gundog stock and are holding off from getting another dog until our youngest in in full time school from Sep '14.

We live in Harpenden, Hertfordshire and are a family of 5 - have 3 boys ages 12, 10, 4.
My wife will be at home through the day and expects to take the Vizsla on the school run as she did with our Lab.
All our (literally) years research points to a Vizsla however we have only met our friends Vizsla years back and they have since moved away for work.

We would like the opportunity to meet a few more Vizslas in order to cement our decision as we know from experience the heavy commitment of a new dog and want to be 100% certain before going ahead.

We would really appreciate it if any of the folks on this site who live in Hertfordshire or neighbouring Counties would be willing to meet up with us to allow us to meet their Vizslas to help up make the right decision?

Thanks All 
Jason & Ranji


----------



## Gingerbread (Aug 7, 2013)

JasonandRanj, you could try these FB groups who should have members in your area- Dorset & Hampshire viz whizz, uk vizsla discussion group, hungarian vizsla club UK. Good luck!


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

I live in NW London, about 45 minutes from you. I have a 13 week old puppy and would be happy to have you meet her, play with her, and experience the shark attacks that a puppy can dole out. However, I understand I might be too far for you to visit and meeting a puppy isn't the same as playing with an adult vizzy. 

If you wanted to take a day trip into London you could park near my place, meet/play with Penny, and then spend the rest of the day in London. As she is only a baby still she only really plays in the park for about 20 minutes.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I organise monthly walks for the Surrey Viszlas via FaceBook. We have a whizz organised on the Polo Ptichs in Windsor Great Park next saturday at 11:00. There will be about 20 Vizslas coming. Members are very friendly and would be happy for you to join in and meet their vizslas.

If you would like to join us PM me and I will give you more precise details as to where we are meeting.


----------



## JasonandRanj (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi Gingerbread, hcrowder and hotmischief

Thanks you very much for your swift offers of help! We really appreciate it.
I will follow up with PMs

Cheers
Jason


----------



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi, we are in Dartford, Kent so probably about an hour or so away (on a good day!) We have a vizsla pup who is 13 weeks old and would be happy for you to meet him  We didn't meet any vizslas until we went to see the litter and have not been disappointed so far!


----------



## JasonandRanj (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks you for the kind offer Ruthie_67 will send a PM 
We are very touched by the swift and open responses offering help and we really appreciate it !

Thank you!

Cheers
Jason & Ranji


----------



## Gingerbread (Aug 7, 2013)

JasonandRanj, forgot to add there's also London and surrey vizwhizz FB group and they are doing a a vizsla meet up this Sunday, it's a good opportunity to meet loads of crazy v owners who will be happy to tell you about their dogs! Most of the vizsla FB groups are closed, but don't let that put you off, they are happy to accept people that want to learn more about V's before getting one! I'm in Somerset with my 2 boys, so probably a bit too much of a trek from herts, but happy to meet up and introduce the 2 ginger nuts to you if you're in the area!


----------



## Lenalou (Nov 27, 2013)

Hotmischief - we're in a Swindon and would love to join a whizz at Windsor in the future. Toby's only 13 weeks at the moment so maybe a little young. How often do you arrange them?


----------



## Janni (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi! My vizsla Max and I live in Luton and walk in Stockwood Park daily.
You are more than welcome to join us 
Max is 16 months old and super friendly and playful.
Let me know if you'd like to bring your family for a dog walk, seeing as we're only down the road. 
Janni


----------



## JasonandRanj (Feb 9, 2014)

Thank you for the offer Janni!
Will drop you a PM

Thanks
Jason




Janni said:


> Hi! My vizsla Max and I live in Luton and walk in Stockwood Park daily.
> You are more than welcome to join us
> Max is 16 months old and super friendly and playful.
> Let me know if you'd like to bring your family for a dog walk, seeing as we're only down the road.
> Janni


----------

